# Looking for D&D players in Raleigh, NC area



## jlhorner1974 (Nov 9, 2002)

Hello.

My name is Jason, and I am looking to start a new 3rd edition Dungeons & Dragons game. 

I will DM and my wife will be a player (fighter/rogue) and I will play an NPC monk.  I am looking for about two more players in the game (preferably a cleric or druid and a wizard).  My wife would prefer to play with either a woman or another couple (preferred) roughly our age.  I'm 28 and she's 27.

I am interested in running a more long-term campaign that focuses more on roleplaying, character development, and teamwork.  Hack and slashers and powergamers need not apply.

We would actually prefer people who have not played forever and know everything about the game (i.e., someone who has the Monster Manual and Dungeon Master's Guide memorized) because my wife is still a bit of a newbie herself.

Newcomers are welcome.  We are happy to teach you how to play, even if you have never played before.  We are looking for someone who wants to make a serious commitment.  I'm planning to play about once every other week or so, adjusting for people's schedules as necessary.

If you are interested, please reply to this post or send me a private message.


----------



## DaemonBolo (Nov 19, 2002)

Jason,

My name is Dave and I live in Apex, NC.  I am interested in learning more about your proposed campaign.  What day were you planning on running it?  I run a game on Saturdays and I would love to find a game that ran on a weeknight, but I am flexible.

Will you be running your own world or an established setting?  I am looking to find a game where I can be a player, especially with a group that will actually roleplay.  Combat can be fun, but I enjoy character interaction far more.  I do have a girlfriend who plays, but I am not sure if she could make another game.

A little more about me, I am 26 and I have been gaming a while, but I have by no means memorized the books.  I have someone in my group who already has, so I never felt the need for extreme memorization.  I am interested in playing several classes, including a cleric or rogue.

I'd enjoy hearing from you.  Have a great day.

Dave
david@jbmr.org


----------



## jlhorner1974 (Nov 20, 2002)

I'll send you a private e-mail with this information, but I thought I would post my reply to your questions so that any lurkers would get to see the answers as well.

I want to reiterate to other lurkers out there that people interested in playing in my campaign should reply even if they don't fit the "ideal profile" I mentioned in the first post.  I'd like to talk to other players and DMs in the Raleigh area even if you are not intersted in playing.  If you happen to know someone who might be interested in playing, please pass my e-mail address on to them (it's at the end of the e-mail).  I don't mind playing with more experienced players, but hack and slashers and those who use out-of-character knowledge will not be a good fit with this campaign.

I've been interested in D&D since 1st Edition, and I began playing regularly with 2nd Edition in a regular campaign for about 2 years, and another at the same time for about 6 months.  That was about 8 years ago, and I've DM'd on and off ever since. 

I was running a small campaign with two friends of ours (another couple) previously, but they moved away and we haven't had anyone to play with since. Everything stopped at a screeching halt (in the middle of an adventure no less), so my wife and I recreated our characters at 1st level and decided to search for new players.

My wife is a teacher and gets up early on weekdays, so probably the best times for us to play are on Friday nights or weekends, as we are both generally free then. We're pretty flexible though.

As far as the campaign world goes, I haven't completely made up my mind (it will depend somewhat on the characters that play), but in my best guess, it will be my own unique hybrid blend with several continents.  The "main" continent is Greyhawk-esque, while another is Forgotten Realms-esque, and another is Rokugani-esque (Oriental Adventures).  I have a lot of 3E books, so I like picking and choosing various parts of different books into my world.

In the previous campaign, I played a Monk (Rokugani), my wife played a Fighter/Rogue (member of an Amazon tribe from main continent), and we also had a Human Wizard (main continent) and a Moon Elf Druid (Forgotten Realms) who worshipped Sehanine Moonbow (I even invented a custom Moon domain for her for a prestige class).

I have developed a custom calendar (very loosely on Forgotten Realms) based on and money system for the new campaign (at least on the main continent).  I started working on a map already and I'll be fleshing out the details.  I'm big on Prestige Classes as well, and I'm happy to work with the players to create one from scratch if one of the existing ones doesn't fit.  I also like to create new monsters and magic items as well, as well as including old favorites.  

I don't mind bending the rules a bit if it makes things more fun, but I like to stay fairly close to the core rules (i.e., I don't completely toss out whole chunks of the core rules and make up my own either).  I have some house rules that I am working on finalizing.  I want the challenge the players and have a real threat of death, but I don't want want them to be wimpering scaredy cats either.  So I will have house rules for extending death's door and for how raise/resurrection spells work (I think the XP loss is a bit harsh).  I am definitely not a killer DM, but I'm not a cream puff either.

I like to work with the players to have a fun game, but I will step in quickly to preserve game balance.  I encourage cleverness within the spirit of the rules, but blatant attempts to abuse the rules will be dealt with swiftly.

My e-mail address is: jlhorner1974@yahoo.com

If you are in the Raleigh/Cary, NC area and are at all interested in playing or would just like to chat about D&D, feel free to e-mail me.

Hopefully that gives you and the lurkers out there some ore background about me.  

I look forward to hearing from you.


Jason.


----------



## Idsquare (Nov 22, 2002)

I live in Fayetteville and am a newbie. I've never played D&D, but I'm an avid Everquest fan and starting my first D&D character on the Stormfront Thread. If you don't mind helping a newbie out and giving some guidance, I'd be interested in joinging your band of merry men/women for some adventuring and tall tales. I've got the 3E PHB and the cleric splat (or whatever you call it) -- I'd be interested in trying a cleric. If this is of interest or if you have questions you can email me at 

parrishdr@yahoo.com

Be sure to put D&D in title so I'll know not to delete it as spam.


----------



## Carlos McCabe (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey I'm in Raleigh near new bern ave my roommates and I need a DM. They have played before it's only 4 of us and I'm a complete noob. I'm super excited to start the journey we want to start asap our availability is from 12-4 on Sunday's. My email is Carlos.mccabe@gmail.com
I want the full game experience so preferably an experienced DM but that doesn't really matter we just really want to play.


----------



## Rod Rice (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm in a group that is looking for a couple of players in Raleigh area.  We play D&D, Pathfinder, Starfinder, Shadowrun, Battletech, etc.  We play every other Saturday in the afternoon until... The group ranges from newbie to veteran.  Email me at herculesreloader26@gmail.com if interested.


----------

